# found a giant grub



## Galapoheros (Apr 17, 2009)

Probably Strategus aloeus, it's the only big beetle I've found in the area.


----------



## beetleman (Apr 17, 2009)

yep, proberly is,we have those aswell down here in fla.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 17, 2009)

It doesn't look like Dynastes and certainly not Megasoma.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 17, 2009)

I might as well throw these in too, been growing kind of slow.  I guess I've had them since October, found them in Pecan wood.  Some kind of Longhorn?  What sp, anybody know?


----------



## Matt K (Apr 18, 2009)

The first one could be a Cotinis sp. too.  Thier grubs get unusually large for the beetle...


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 18, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Probably Strategus aloeus, it's the only big beetle I've found in the area.


That is freaking AWESOME!!
Can I get some?


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 19, 2009)

I only found one

	
	
		
		
	


	




, I think because it's been so dry here.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 21, 2009)

looks like a _Dynastes tityus_ to me.  Was it found in northern TX?


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 21, 2009)

I found it about 10 miles out of Bryan Tx.  Possibly but probably not D tityus.  The grubs of the two species look the same from what I've heard.  I've been bug hunting on this same piece of property I found the grub on for 30 years and have never seen D. tityus there.  I've found a bunch of Strategus aloeus there over the years though, and I also found aloeus body parts in the log.  It'd be a nice surprise though.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 22, 2009)

_Strategus aloeus_ is likely the culprit. I have raised tityus, and the grubs look very similar.  I plan on hitting TX this June.  Are _aloeus_  flying @ that time?  As for your grub, keep it!! You'll know the identity soon enough.  But be forewarned, it took my tityus grubs 2 years to change over.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 22, 2009)

I still have it.  I'm real bad about timelines, it might be June when they fly around, don't remember.  There have been a few years out of the past 20 or 30 that I can remember seeing pretty many of them around the streetlights around Bryan, San Marcos too where I lived for a while.  I mean not a whole lot but maybe two or three to a light, ...to me, that's a lot since I don't see them a lot.  I bet cental east tx and north east tx might be a good place since there are a lot of hardwoods around there.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 22, 2009)

i'll be farther south, but i will certainly be looking


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 23, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> I might as well throw these in too, been growing kind of slow.  I guess I've had them since October, found them in Pecan wood.  Some kind of Longhorn?  What sp, anybody know?


Definitely some kind of longhorn.  They're pretty big...hopefully they're not _Anoplophora glabripennis_.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 23, 2009)

i second longhorn.  don't let Bear Grylls get ahold of them, he'll eat them


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 23, 2009)

loxoscelesfear said:


> i second longhorn.  don't let Bear Grylls get ahold of them, he'll eat them


i learned this the hard way when he knocked on my door asking to use the bathroom.  when e left, i checked my bug room...and all my larvae were gone!


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Apr 23, 2009)

the grub of Anoplophora glabripennis :

Larva
The larva is a legless grub up to 50 mm long when fully grown. It is creamy white in colour, with a chitinized brown mark on the prothorax.

Here is some pics. Not it in my opinion, but I could be wrong.

http://www.ci.worcester.ma.us/cmo/pdf/ALBPresentation.pdf


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 23, 2009)

My hunch from the start is that they are prob Giant Root Borer(Orthosoma brunneum) grubs, just because I've found several over the years here in Texas.  Please don't think I know all these sci names, I always have to look them up lol.  I've seen a lot of smaller species though.  I think longhorn beetle grubs pretty much have the same look to them.  Also, I didn't think these had legs until I looked at the pic I took closer.  Look at the first pic and the one on the bottom of the pic, I see tiny legs!, HA, man they are little!


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 23, 2009)

I found tons of those when we dug up the flower bed.  I just relocated them though.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh yeeeaaaah?, which ones?  The long skinny ones or the curled up ones?


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 24, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Oh yeeeaaaah?, which ones?  The long skinny ones or the curled up ones?


The curled up ones.  Found a lot but didn't know what they were


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 24, 2009)

Do you think they might have been June bug grubs, they look the same but much smaller and are common in the soil.  Where they really big?  This big species eat dead wood but also get into composting material.  I remember when I was a kind and found my first one, it looked huge, I couldn't believe it , nothing like some tropical ones I've only seen pics of though.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 25, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Do you think they might have been June bug grubs, they look the same but much smaller and are common in the soil.  Where they really big?  This big species eat dead wood but also get into composting material.  I remember when I was a kind and found my first one, it looked huge, I couldn't believe it , nothing like some tropical ones I've only seen pics of though.


I don't know.  It seems kinda strange picturing a little June bug coming from that huge grub  It was as big as the one in your hand.  It was soil but not potting soil so a lot of wood was mixed into the dirt.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 29, 2009)

Went herping yesterday and found another one of the large grubs.  It had to be at least 3 inches long and almost an inch thick. Pretty feisty too.  It did a strange thing and started crawling across the KK on its back :?


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 29, 2009)

Pics! ...what's a post like this without pics!


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 29, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Pics! ...what's a post like this without pics!


I only have a video on my phone and I don't know how to convert it to a playable one on my computer 

EDIT: I just noticed this in one of my other pictures though!


----------



## Galapoheros (May 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, I think I see it ...it looks HUGE.  It looks weird, kind of hard to tell what it looks like.


----------



## LeilaNami (May 7, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Oh yeah, I think I see it ...it looks HUGE.  It looks weird, kind of hard to tell what it looks like.


white body with a rusty colored head.  Liked to bite   It was around 3.5 inches in length (though the perspective in that pic throws off the size a little bit)


----------



## dtknow (May 8, 2009)

Sounds like a green fruit/fig beetle grub(or insert sp. that occurs in texas).


----------



## LeilaNami (May 8, 2009)

It could be Cetoniinae and those grubs definitely crawl along on their backs.


----------



## rm90 (May 14, 2009)

Those are huge! I wonder what the nutrition content is in those.. perhaps they can become a new feeder. ;P


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 27, 2009)

The grub is going beetle on me, looks like a female.


----------



## Scythemantis (Jul 28, 2009)

I've always wanted some big grubs...I'm more interested in the weird wormy stage than the beetles, so I like that they can spend a couple years that way! We get dynastes here in FL so I hope to find some larvae. Other large beetles as well...maybe I should chop open logs?


----------



## Dillon (Jul 29, 2009)

Frickin' Awesome.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 29, 2009)

Alright!, to the beetle dudes!


----------



## anikaisbff (Jul 29, 2009)

wow its huge


----------



## beetleman (Jul 29, 2009)

:drool: awesome as always!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 31, 2009)

the weird stuff is always interesting:drool:


----------



## BeetleExperienc (Aug 14, 2009)

S. aloeus. The head capsule color of the grub looked too bright-red for Dynastes (at L3)


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, you still have that stick btw? ..that was a miracle!  Well, should be any day now....  Maybe I will try a time-lapse diddly if I happened to catch it maturing, it is getting a little darker.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 21, 2009)

I kind of forgot about it and looked in there today, here it is, we knew what it was but always cool to look at a pic:


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Aug 21, 2009)

You've got a little male there.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 21, 2009)

He is pretty wimpy.  If I didn't take care of the grub better than I could have, can that cause the grub to pupate faster and so be smaller?


----------

